# Multiple Backgrounds where you're from? Where do they live?



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

nygirl said:


> Interesting, the concentration of Russians and Ukranians in the Dakotas


If you go to Mitchell, SD, they have a corn palace that is similar to the Kremlin's Palace over in Moscow.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> uh...if you're 3/4 white, you have more white ancestry than someone who is 1/4 white
> 
> most african americans have some white ancestry, but they are considered "african-american" because most of their ancestry is from africa



Then for you "American" = White? and "African" = Black?


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ He didn't say that at all. My god, way to twist around someones words.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> Then for you "American" = White? and "African" = Black?


read my statement a little more carefully, it's only one sentence


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually, the Corn Palace looks nothing like any tsars palace in Russia, but it was really state my point of the Russians who have been living in South Dakota.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that Helsinki's immigrant population is now around 11%.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

I cant find any stats on this, but i know theres a map of stockholm somewhere.
ill try to come up with something myself..

in *stockholm and sweden* i'd say that the percentages of immigrants from different countires goes something like this:

Most Finnish people live in the northern part of sweden, alot of them live in and around stockholm too..








In stockholm i think Upplands Väsby and Södertälje is the places with the highest percentage of finnish-speakers (around 9%), and in the rest of sweden it's probably Haparanda (with around 35%)

The highest percentage of Iranians, turks and iraqis in Stockholm is probably to be found in Norra Botkyrka (Northern Botkyrka which is Fittja, Alby, Hallunda and Norsborg).

The highest percentage of Somalians is in Rinkeby and Tensta.

The highest percentage of Chileans are probably in Sollentuna, dont know really..

The highest percentage of Assyrians/Syrians are by far in Södertälje.

No sources


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> So Toronto will be an Asian city in the future?!


Oh God! Asians are everywhere! :lol:


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> Oh God! Asians are everywhere! :lol:


its the biggest continent what do you expect


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ I don't think the issue is being the biggest continent. Asians reproduce too much!!! Asians should do birth control, you need to respect humanity. We are not supposed to reproduce like mice, rabbits or bugs.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

> *Multiple Backgrounds where you're from? Where do they live?*
> 
> This is a very American question. In Europe, most immigration is very recent, and the multiple origins of the population is very old. So hard to answer!
> 
> ...


*Póvoa de Varzim , my hometown*



> located in the Northern coast
> 
> *ancient groups *
> Celtic natives + Carthaginian traders + Roman settlers + Suebi villagers + Viking fishermen.
> ...


*LARGEST IMMIGRANT GROUPS*









*Ukraine*









*Brazil*









*China*









*Russia*









*Angola*

*GROWING COMMUNITIES*






















the also peoples from the Indian subcontinent and, of course, many Romanians.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Not all PeterGabriel

France is maybe one of only european country wich have a large immigration since a long time. 
In 1820's German farmer immigrated to France.
In 1848 it was 60 000 german in the city of paris.

In 1930's France had a highest percentage of immigrant in the population than USA.

Paris was always a very cosmopolitan place it is dificult to know and France forbid ethnical census.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

but that's a close country we also have that with Spain, and even France, in the middle ages some french towns where built, the "Vilas Francas" (Frank towns). You always had etnical exchange with Germany.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ When it is several hundred of thousand in some years it is not an ethnical exchange, but immigration. 
In 1880 it was jewish and other people from Russia, Poland, Romania.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

bobbycuzin said:


> and mexicans would be considered...indigenous hispanics? most of them have no or very little white ancestry


Mexicans have a very wide ethnic background: 60% are mixed races (not only native-american with whites, this incluedes any other mixture) 20% white, 10% native american, and the rest are Asian, Africanmexican and middle easterns.

BUT, since any kind of ethnic censous is ILLEGAL in Mexico there are not official numbers. You can count people in Mexico by nationality but never by race.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

Yoryi said:


> Mexicans have a very wide ethnic background: 60% are mixed races (not only native-american with whites, this incluedes any other mixture) 20% white, 10% native american, and the rest are Asian, Africanmexican and middle easterns.
> 
> BUT, since any kind of ethnic censous is ILLEGAL in Mexico there are not official numbers. You can count people in Mexico by nationality but never by race.


i know this, but if there's going to be black-hispanics (mixed but mostly black) and white-hispanics (mixed but mostly white), why wouldn't there be also be indigenous hispanics (mixed but mostly indigenous)?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Some people don't know that 46th St between 5th/6th Aves is known as Little Brazil.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Edmonton:

Main ones:

French (we have a couple street signs in French, many surrounding towns are French-based towns - Beaumont, St. Albert)
Ukrainian (we have a couple street signs in Ukrainian, they came in droves, especially during the False Famine. A handful of subdivisions bear Ukrainian names - Ozerna, Pylipyow Industrial, Bozena)
Polish (Came around the turn of the century mostly, more Poles moving to Edmonton since the eighties)
German (Came around the turn of the century, reached biggest prominence in 1905, I think. The suburban area of Millwoods used to be a German village. Bruderheim is another German village outside of the city)
Scottish (much of the early settlers and furtraders were Scottish, amalgamated towns were mostly Scottish - Beverley, East Edmonton, Strathcona, Jasper Place)

Pretty much have every group under smaller groups, some have their own neighbourhoods like Chinatown, Little Italy, Little India.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> i know this, but if there's going to be black-hispanics (mixed but mostly black) and white-hispanics (mixed but mostly white), why wouldn't there be also be indigenous hispanics (mixed but mostly indigenous)?


I agree; however, there are people who are not mixed. There are pure blacks, pure indians, pure whites, pure asians, and pure arabs.


----------



## Cherguevara (Apr 13, 2005)

Gherkin said:


> 1. I have Danish ancestry but even I am puzzled by that. Utah is somewhat conservative and predominantly protestant, as far as I know. But why there are so many Danes and Englishmen there?


Aren't the Mormons obsessed with geneology? One solution would be that they actually know where they're families were from, whereas everyone else makes presumptions based on the family heritage they remember, hence the number of people claiming Irish decent in America. Perhaps there is more English ancestry in America than people think?


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's a break down by race for San Francisco:

Asian









Black









Latino/Hispanic


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> I agree; however, there are people who are not mixed. There are pure blacks, pure indians, pure whites, pure asians, and pure arabs.


whether they mixed are doesn't change their label unless they are close to 50/50

like i said, most african-americans are slightly mixed, but they still consider themselves african-american because most of their ancestry is african

the same would go for black-hispanics, white-hispanics, and indigenous-hispanics (if that term is even used)


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

bobbycuzin said:


> indigenous-hispanics (if that term is even used)


I think that goes for the majority of Mexicans we see here in America. You know the brown, short,... with the face of an indian.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

bobbycuzin said:


> the same would go for black-hispanics, white-hispanics, and indigenous-hispanics (if that term is even used)


The thing i don't understand is why the US make this (race-language) 'distinction' only to people that speak spanish, i mean, why don't you also refers to brazilian immigrants for example as... white-portuguese, black-portuguese, etc..
The same with people that speak french as a native language (white-french, black-french, etc...)


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

^^ because almost the entire "american" continent south of the US speaks spanish

the US has way too many countries represented who have mixed together, so it's much easier to categorize people based on their main ethnic ancestry

"hispanic" is not an exclusive ethnicity, all hispanics are listed as something else (black, white, asian, etc)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm Finnish-Portuguese, born in UK, and now Canadian. So, like most Canadians, my background is mixed. I imagine most Canadians are more mixed than this.

The top 10 immigrant groups in Canada in 2004 were:

1. China
2. India
3. Philippines
4. Pakistan
5. Iran

6. United States
7. Romania
8. United Kingdom
9. South Korea
10.Colombia


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

airsound said:


> The thing i don't understand is why the US make this (race-language) 'distinction' only to people that speak spanish, i mean, why don't you also refers to brazilian immigrants for example as... white-portuguese, black-portuguese, etc..
> The same with people that speak french as a native language (white-french, black-french, etc...)


Hispanic here is not a race. It's a cultural group, and people who are in that group actually can be counted as "White", "Black", or "Asian" if they want to.

Do I agree with it? No. But that's the way it is.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

^^ it's not "can be counted", they ARE counted in another group

this is why the racial demographic breakdown always adds up to 100% if you don't include the "hispanic" percentage, because all of them are included in another group


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

There are other little pockets in Manhattan that some may or may not know about.

Little Italy (Mulberry St between Canal/Houston Sts)
Little Ukraine (Around Cooper Sq and 7th St)
Little India (6th St between 1st/2nd Aves)
Little Korea (32nd St and Broadway)


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

America should adopt Brazil's racial classification system.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

polako said:


> America should adopt Brazil's racial classification system.


the whiter, the better?


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

TenRot said:


> Hispanic here is not a race. It's a cultural group, and people who are in that group actually can be counted as "White", "Black", or "Asian" if they want to.
> 
> Do I agree with it? No. But that's the way it is.


why dont u agree with it..i do. It pisses me off whenever i see a blonde hair blue eyed "hispanic" saying, "im not white i am hispanic/latin!". Latin/hispanic is not a race. If a person is 100% european white ancestry but speaks spanish or is born in latin america they consider themselves a different race then white for some reason, doesnt make any sense.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

polako said:


> America should adopt Brazil's racial classification system.


too many americans are mixed (by country of origin), and hispanic people are classified by ethnicity just like everyone else

the reason they add "hispanic" on top of ethnic classification is because the entire "american" continent south of the US speaks spanish with the exception of a few countries


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> why dont u agree with it..i do. It pisses me off whenever i see a blonde hair blue eyed "hispanic" saying, "im not white i am hispanic/latin!". Latin/hispanic is not a race. If a person is 100% european white ancestry but speaks spanish or is born in latin america they consider themselves a different race then white for some reason, doesnt make any sense.


Are u serious???? It is totally and completely the opposite... The ones that thinks "latin/hispanic" is a race are always americans... And besides here in Argentina, and i can bet in most of the countries is the same, you will never hear anyone saying that he/she is hispanic and not white!! :nuts:... It's just ridiculous...


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

^^ you're comparing argentina with the US...that alone makes very little sense, they have very different ethnic and cultural compositions

"hispanic" is just a cultural label in reference to the bottom half of the american continent, the label is for convenience purposes not for rigid ethnic classification

it's like how "asian" refers to east asians, southeast asians, and south asians (indians), even though it's obvious that they are ethnically different, it's also for convenience because it refers to a certain part of the continent


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

airsound said:


> Are u serious???? It is totally and completely the opposite... The ones that thinks "latin/hispanic" is a race are always americans... And besides here in Argentina, and i can bet in most of the countries is the same, you will never hear anyone saying that he/she is hispanic and not white!! :nuts:... It's just ridiculous...


sorry i cant understand what you are talking about. I am talking about the US, you?


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

airsound can't get his mind out of argentina because of their hot females and cosmetic surgery :drool:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> sorry i cant understand what you are talking about. I am talking about the US, you?


Me too...



> The ones that thinks "latin/hispanic" is a race *are always americans*...


it's not your case of course...


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

airsound said:


> Me too...
> 
> 
> 
> it's not your case of course...


then if you lived in the US you would see how even the whitest colombian(born in the US) or w/e classifies him/herself as hispanic/latin and not "white" when talking about race.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> then if you lived in the US you would see how even the whitest colombian(born in the US) or w/e classifies him/herself as hispanic/latin and not "white" when talking about race.


They just get confused. You have to understand that no matter what those kids are they have to say they are hispanics. That's the way they were raised. That's how the school system educates them. That is already in their minds. It is not their fault to think that the term "Hispanic" is not a race.


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

*April 2006: The Netherlands 16.338.000 inhabitants. = 3+ Million persons with no Dutch background (19.4% of the Dutch population)
Source: Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek www.cbs.nl*

*Indonesians : 500.000*
Migration in the late '50, when Indonesia became independed from the Netherlands
*Turkish: 368.600*
In the beginning, they were tempory migrants workers in the late '60.
*Surinames: 333.504 *
Migration since Suriname became independent from the Netherlands in '70.
Suriname people were: Hindu's, Creoles, Java, Chinezen, Marrons and Indians
*Maroccans: 320.000*
In the beginning, they were tempory migrants workers in the late '60.
*Africans : 180.000 *
*Dutch Caribic: 130.000*
Netherlands Antilles and Aruba
*Hispanics: 110.000*
Most of them Colombia, Brasil and the Dominican Rp.
*Greeks: 12.637 *
*Italians: 35.708*
*Spanish: 31.402 *
*Portugese: 17.234 *
*Former Yugoslavia: 70.000*
*Germans:56.060*
*Belgiums: 26.306*
*Chinese: 100.000. *
25.000 directy from uit China, the rest from Hongkong, Suriname or Indonesia.
*Jews: 45.000 (not sure)*
After the 1945 the goverment does'nt count them anymore.
(Before 1945 :156.000)
*Iraqies: 42.000*
*Molucans: 40.000*
Migration since the Indonesian independence
*Afghanics: 32.000*
*Vietnamese: 30.000*
*Iranic: 27.000 *
*East Europeans: 100.000+?*
Migrant workers from: Poland, Rumania, Hongaria, Bulgarian, Czech Republic, etc.


----------

